
Show HN: The world's fastest app builder for Windows and Mac - zubairq
http://appshare.co
======
zubairq
This is an experimental app builder that I made which allows you to build
intranet apps with Vue.js and Sqlite as the backend. Each app gets its own
Sqlite database and has Ruby on Rail style database migrations in the comments
at the bottom of the file like this:

/* sqlite( [ "Create the initial item table", ["CREATE TABLE items (id TEXT,
name TEXT);", "alter TABLE items add column time INTEGER;"] , "Add a column
for the user name", ["alter TABLE items add column user TEXT;"]

])//sqlite

------
Fudgel
Can you give some more info about what this is, it's not really obvious what
it is and what it does.

~~~
zubairq
Hi, sure will do

